# Rechner aufrüsten mit I7 2600k



## Rastamen (30. Juli 2011)

*Rechner aufrüsten mit I7 2600k*

Hallo Gemeinde,
nach geschlagenen 4 Jahren ist es an der Zeit mal meinen Rechner (S775/q6600) wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen.
Die Ziele sind schnell gesteckt ein I7 2600k muss rein und Speicher sollten es 8-16GB sein und ein Board von Gigabyte,
doch ich muss feststellen das die Auswahl an Produkten für mich nicht mehr überschaubar ist und hoffe da mal auf Eure Hilfe.

Netzteil:                                           680W be quiet! Straight Power CM BQT E8 80+
Prozessor:                                     Intel Core i7 2600K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX
Board:        evtl.                                     Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD4 S1155 Z68 ATX (keine Ahnung obs für mich n kleineres auch tut, übertakte (noch) nicht will aber was gutes/stabiles).
Speicher:   Corsair oder Kingston 8-16GB aber auch hier keine Ahnung welchen und Angst vor Kompatibilitätsproblemen.
Prozessorkühler: auch keinen Plan mehr, sollte nur nicht zu schwehr sein (wird ab und an mal bewegt) und ne gute Kühlleistung haben aber auch nicht zu laut sein.

Schon mal ein großes DANKE in vorraus an alle die mir den ein oder anderen Tip geben....

Gruß
Rastamen


----------



## quaaaaaak (30. Juli 2011)

ich schätze du nutzt den pc zum spielen oder?
reicht dir ein q6600 nicht mehr?! was haste den bis jetzt genau für ein system?
fürs gaming is der i7 total überteuert genauso wie 8-16gb ram.
eine grafikkarte hast du anscheinend vergessen...

oder machst du doch was anderes damit wenn ja was denn?


----------



## Rastamen (30. Juli 2011)

Jepp, benutze den Rechner hauptsächlich zum zum spielen ab und an mal Bildbearbeitung.
Die "altteile" sollen wiederrum den Rechner meiner Kinder Beine machen denn deren 2600erXP ist halt leider nicht mal mehr zum Sims3 spielen zu gebrauchen, deshalb das vorzeitige aufrüsten.
Die Grafikkarte ist eine HD5850 und würde erst dann aufgerüstet werden wenn sie nicht mehr ausreicht.
Das die Leistung/Speicher Geschichte im Moment etwas übertrieben wirkt versteh ich schon, aber da ich nur alle heilige Zeit mal aufrüste solls dann ja auch wieder die nächsten Jahre problemlos überdauern können.
Windows7 Prof. 64Bit ist schon vorhanden.

Gruß
Rastamen


----------



## quaaaaaak (30. Juli 2011)

naja man rüstet eigentlich zuerst die grafikkarte auf und dann die cpu, denn heutzuage limitiert eher die graka und nicht die cpu, wie auch bei dir, ein q6600 wird durch eine hd5850 nicht ausgelastet, du könntest einfach für 200€ eine aktuelle graka kaufen und evtl 2gb ram wenn du im moment nur 2gb hast, solltest du 4gb haben reicht das auch außer du willst umbedingt aufrüsten, selbst dann sind aber 16gb ram völlig übertrieben außer du machst sehr viel bild+video bearbeitung, für gaming ein maximum von 8gb ram.

OT: kiddie gewäsch muss ja kommen: du hast deinen post um 13:37 geschrieben


----------



## Rastamen (30. Juli 2011)

Jo, des 1337 fiel mir iwie auch ins Auge..  ,
Ich will ja wie gesagt nur das Aufrüsten nach vorne verlegen um meinen Kindern ne kleine Freude zu machen. 
Und ne Grafikkarte hol ich mir erst wenn sie es nicht mehr bringt da ja hier der größte Preisverfall herrscht.
Und Ram, der ist halt im Moment fast geschenkt.... meine 4GB DDR2 kosteten das doppelte was jetze 16GB DDR3 kosten


----------



## quaaaaaak (30. Juli 2011)

Rastamen schrieb:


> Und ne Grafikkarte hol ich mir erst wenn sie es nicht mehr bringt da ja hier der größte Preisverfall herrscht.
> [...]meine 4GB DDR2 kosteten das doppelte was jetze 16GB DDR3 kosten


ich glaube du hast mich nicht ganz verstanden. wenn du nur die cpu+ram+board upgradest wirst du kaum eine leistungssteigerung verspüren!
und das mit dem ram kann ich fast nicht glauben, schließlich kostet ein 16gb kit um die 85€ das wären für 4gb ddr2 170€ aber bei gh.de finde ich ein solches kit schon für fast 40€ aber das ist jetzt nebensache.

wenn du jetzt aufrüsten willst kannst du es so machen:
I5 2500K
ASRock P67 Pro3 B3
TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB
HIS Radeon HD 6950 IceQ X Turbo
LG Electronics GH22NS50
Scythe Mugen 3
Lancool PC-K58
Seasonic X-560

damit hast du einiges an power und kommst P/L technisch gesehen sehr gut weg und kannst einfach übertakten, die resourcen dafür sind vorhanden.


----------



## bruchpilot94 (30. Juli 2011)

Moin,
ich würde dir auch zu 8 Gig Ram raten mehr macht wie quaaaaaak schon gesagt hat nur sinn wenn du große Videos oder Bilder bearbeitest...

...ein 2600k bringt dir bei Spielen auch keinen Vorteil zum i5 2500k und als MB würde ich dir eher zu sowas raten:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GA-Z68AP-D3, Intel Z68, ATX

das netzteil ist zu "groß" da reicht auch was mit 550 Watt (z.b. Corsair, be-quiet oder so)


----------



## Rastamen (30. Juli 2011)

@ quaaaaaak
Der Ram war vor guten 4 Jahren wirklich so teuer, Corsair Dominator 4GB Kit lag bei ca.240 Euros und gegen Ende des Jahres kam dann der Preisverfall wenn ich mich noch recht entsinne.

Netzteil hab ich schon seit 2007 ein 650Watt BeQuiet will mich aber auch hier nicht "verschlechtern" wenn ich das so nennen darf, man will sich eben Optionen offen halten falls doch mal ein SLI/Crossfire Gespann eingepflanzt wird.
Ich will auch nicht unbedingt nen Leistungszuwachs spüren da im Moment auch noch alles auf max. Einstellungen flüssig läuft, 
sondern einfach für die kommenden 4-5 Jahre schon mal keine Gedanken mehr an die OBIGEN Komponenten verschwenden müssen sondern nur noch an die Grafikkarte wenn die denn mal ruckelt. 
Auch will ich von gewissen Marken aufgrund negativer Erfahrungen Abstand halten und habe deshalb auch eine feste Vorstellung was die Hersteller angeht besonders bei Mainboards.
Und der 2600K hat halt z.b. nette Energiesparfunktionen in Verbindung mit Virtu, was gerade im Desktopbetrieb für wenig Stromverbrauch und Ruhe sorgt da die Grafikkarte hier mal ne Pause machen kann.

Ich will ja eigentlich nur wissen obs Board, Speicher und Kühler Tipps gibt, da der Prozessor, das Netzteil eigentlich schon fix sind.

Gruß
Rastamen


----------



## bruchpilot94 (30. Juli 2011)

Ok
Board:hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock Z68 Pro3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX

Speicher: DDR3 1333 was einfaches sollte reichen es sei denn du möchtest Ram OC betreiben... beim Ram musst du sonst nur beachten, dass dieser wenn er große kühlkörper hat nicht mit dem CPU Lüfter kollidiert (kann beim Boxed Kühler nicht passieren) :                                 hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9

Kühler: wenn du nich übertaktest reicht der Boxed Kühler sonst Mugen 2 oder Alpefön Brocken

EDIT: hab gerade nochmal gelesen wenns Kingston Ram sein soll nimm HyperX blu günstig, gut und kein ausladendes Kühlkonzept


----------



## quaaaaaak (30. Juli 2011)

naja das mag ja damals so gewesen sein aber du kaufst jetzt nicht zu den preisen von damals, glaub mir du musst mir das auch nicht erklären, wie teuer ram damals war 
das problem bei den meisten BQ ist das sie mehrere 12v rails haben was zu einer geringeren combined leistung führt als bei einem psu mit hoher leistung auf der 12v rail, wie z.b. dem seasonic, ich empfinde das ganze ja immer leicht als kunden verarsche aber jedem seine meinung. rechnet man bei deinem die effizienz der combined lanes aus kommt man auf 530W das seasonic hat auf der 12v rail eine leistung von 510w also 20W unterschied auf der wichtigsten rail bei 120w nennunterschied. 
warum willst du dann aufrüsten wenn eh noch alles auf max läuft? deiner kinder zu liebe? investier da 300-400€ dann haben die auch ein vernünftiges system, kommt drauf an was sie damit machen. wenn du dann noch 200€ drauflegst für eine aktuelle graka haste warsch. den besten effekt aber egal. das asrock schlechte mbs herstellt ist ein alter hut, das war früher so ist jetzt anders, genauso wie mit superflower bei netzteilen, früher chinaböller, jetzt haben sie als erstes ein platin netzteil für den endkundenmarkt auf den markt gebracht. 

und board, speicher unt kühler tipp steht bereits oben in meiner konfig.
ASRock P67 Pro3 B3
TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB
Scythe Mugen 3


----------



## Rastamen (30. Juli 2011)

Ich glaub ich lass es 

Wie gesagt Mainboard : GIGABYTE und n ASRock ist kein Gigabyte....
Speicher: wollte ich eigentlich nur das dieser mit dem Board das mir dann hier vorgeschlagen wird 100% funktioniert, entweder Erfahrung, oder in irgendeiner Liste wo es mal getestet wurde, auch möchte ich natürlich bei nen 2600k nicht am Ram sparen ein 1600er darfs dann schon sein.
Lüfter: Gewicht/Kühlleistung/Lautstärke passt aufs Board oder eckt evtl. am Ram Kühler an etc. ???

Testberichte für einzelne Komponenten gibts ja zuhauf, aber ne gute Kombination zusammenstellen ist nicht ganz so einfach.

sind halt so Sachen die ich wissen wollte aber irgendwie klappts hier nicht so recht.... nichts für ungut und trotzdem Danke für die investierte Zeit.

Rastamen


----------



## quaaaaaak (30. Juli 2011)

naja wenn du eh schon weißt was du kaufen willst, warum fragst du hier dann nach? mal ganz davon abgesehen das die kombi die reinste geldverschwendung ist. du zahlst 100€ zu viel fürs board und 100€ zu viel für die cpu. dann noch 16 gb ram die mit 1600 laufen, dabei zahlst du mindestens 150% zuviel im vergleich zu 8gb mit 1333 obwohl du nicht mal ein leistungsplus merkst(!). die rams die ich empfohlen habe haben keinen hohen heatspreader-> ecken nicht am mugen 3 an.

und man rüstet nicht einfach so auf wenn man es noch nicht braucht, man kauft hardware nie auf vorrat, das ist unsinn, man kauft hardware wenn man sie braucht! wenn wirklich am 19.9 der bulli kommt und du jetzt für 250€ einen i7 kaufst, der 4moduler von amd dann aber doch mehr leistung hat und nur 200€ kostet hast du einiges an geld einfach so rausgeworfen, wenn du jedoch kaum auf kritik oder gut gemeinte hinweise eingehen willlst, bitte, dann stell dir das zusammen was du für richtig hältst, hier will dir keiner schaden und keiner kontrolliert nach was du dir letzt endlich kaufst.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2011)

Wenn Du auf diese Art und Weise aufrüstest, wirst Du da in der Tat kaum einen großen Vorteil haben, außer die CPU bringt erwiesenermaßen bei deinen Nicht-Gaming-Anwendungen sehr viel. Ach ja: in Spielen ist ein 2600k nicht viel besser als ein 2500k, kostet aber deutlich mehr - auch hier: wenn es nicht wegen Deiner anderen Anwenungen ist, dann würd ich - wenn überhaupt - nur einen 2500k nehmen. An sich würdest Du aber viel mehr Leistingsgewinn haben, wenn Du zB eine Nvidia GTX 570 einbaust (250€) anstatt 500€ für CPU+RAM+Board auszugeben. An sich macht es wenig Sinn, JETZT ne neue CPU zu kaufen, nur damit Du länger "Ruhe" hast. ^^

Wegen Gigabyte und ASRock usw. : ASRock ist inzwischen wirklich sehr gut geworden, das sind nicht mehr diese Billigheimer-Boards von früher. Ich würde mich da nicht zu sehr auf Marken versteifen. Wenn Du Dich mit Gigabyte wohler fühlst, dann ist das natürlich o.k. - ein Board für 180€ muss es allerdings echt nicht sein, selbst für OC reicht eines um die 100€ mit einem P67-Chipsatz (B3).

RAM: "teures" RAM und mit mehr Takt bringt quasi gar nichts, selbst für OC. Der So1155 ist auch auf 1333er ausgelegt, mehr muss es nicht sein. D.h. da kannst Du einfach ein preiswertes 8GB-Kit DDR3-1333 nehmen, die gibt es schon ab 35€. Mehr als 45€ würd ich nicht investieren pro 8GB.

Das Netzteil ist natürlich maßlos übertrieben, außer Du willst demnächst mal zwei Grafikkarten, die besser als eine 5850 sind, parallel betreiben. Wenn Dein jetziges NT aktuell reicht, dann brauchst Du auch gar kein neues.


----------



## Rastamen (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo Herbboy,
die "Große" Grafikkarte würde ja dann voraussichtlich so gegen Ende des Jahres folgen (2.Schritt), auch ein Crossfire/SLI zu einen noch späteren Zeitpunkt würde ich da nicht ausschließen wollen. 
Mich interessiert halt eben auch die Möglichkeit mittels Virtu unter 2d den Prozessor die Grafik mit berechnen zu lassen (Grafikkarte kann schlummern) was wiederrum nur beim I7 Klappt, schön leise, sparsam und würde sogar laufen wenn mal keine Graka drinn steckt.
Sind halt einfach ein paar Spielereien die man sich halt einbildet sie haben zu müssen, evtl. wird man im Alter halt mal so ,
die einen nen Benz und ich nen I7 .
Und ja man wandelt ab und an mal Filmchen und schneidet hier oder da mal was.
Das mit dem Board ist halt so ne Erfahrungssache und wenn einen mal ne Marke enttäuscht hat lässt man halt die Finger davon (in meinen Fall jeden falls).
Und was den Ram betrifft, wenn ich da die Kompatiblitätslisten durchgehe fühle ich mich da halt besonders unsicher und möchte falls ich mal die eine oder andere Übertaktung probiere halt auf der sicheren Seite sein und geb dafür auch gern ein paar Euros mehr aus .
Ist das immer noch so das Marken Ram in der Regel auf den meisten Boards läuft und man sich die Kombatiblitätslisten schenken kann ???
Ich finde auch den Preisunterschied zwischen den beiden Prozessoren persöhnlich jetzt nicht so extrem (80€), das haut der eine oder andere schon an nen Abend in der Disco raus .

Was mir auch noch auffällt ist das einige Boards 7, andere 12 oder gar 14 Phasenwandler haben wieviele wären für ne stabile (dezente) Übertaktung notwendig, bzw. ab wievielen kann mans vergessen hat ja auch was mit der Stabilität zu tun?

Gruß
Rasta


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2011)

Beim RAM isses halt so: beim Sockel 775 musste man noch sehr aufs RAM achten, da Du beim übertakten wegen des RAM-Teilers mit Pech das RAM ansonsten stark untertakten musstest. Aber bei den neueren Sockeln kannst Du das RAM unabhängiger regeln UND es macht sowieso nichts mehr aus, was man merken würde. ob 1333 oder 1600: das "drumherum" mit CPU+Board usw. ist da gar nicht schnell genug, um mit dem Taktunterschied was anfangen zu können. 

Du kannst aber natürlich, wenn Du sichergehen willst, RAM nehmen, das beim Boardhersteller als "getestet und ok" steht - aber wenn das dann mehr kostet, ist der Nutzen fraglich. Wenn Du RAM nimmst, das nicht in der Liste steht, und es dann nicht läuft, könntest Du es ja (ab 40€ Warenwert) eh kostenfrei zurücksenden. Inkompatibilitäten sind aber recht selten, und wenn, dann kann es ebensogut mit "Edel-RAM" passieren, das hat nichts mit Value-RAM oder so zu tun. 


Wegen der Grafikfunktion: ganz ohne Graka ginge es aber nur auf einem entsprechenden Board, welches dann auch einen Monitoranschluss hat - das ist beim zB P67-Chipsatz aber nicht vorgesehen. Und macht die CPU denn irgendwas an der Grafik, selbst wenn man eine Grafikkarte hat? Und so oder so: was soll denn in 2D bei der eigentlichen Grafik bitte großartig berechnet werden, damit man die Grafikkarte entlasten müsste? ^^ Bist Du da sicher, dass es irgendetwas bringt? Für alle mir bekannten 2D-Anwendungen reicht an sich eine uralte Grafikkarte völlig aus, nur bei Video-Encoding kann ein GANZ alter Chip evlt. problematisch sein, aber selbst da rede ich von wirklich sehr sehr alren Chip, es reicht eine zB AMD 3000er onbardgrafik von vor 5 Jahren schon locker aus


----------



## Rastamen (30. Juli 2011)

Jetze, 
danke hast mir beim Ram schon mal mächtig geholfen, hast es auch für mich verständlich erklärt .

Das Board das ich rein gestellt habe hat nen HDMI Ausgang, hab aber auch noch nicht ganz verstanden wie genau das ganze abläuft wenn die Graka im 3d und die Grafikeinheit des  Prozessors im 2d Modus arbeitet.

Wollte ja ursprünglich das P67A-UD3-B3 kaufen, aber dann kam die Geschichte mit den Phasenwandlern, meine Chronische unwissenheit was diesen Sockel angeht, und die Ram Frage.....

Hast du auch nen Favoriten bei den Kühlern, sollte aber nicht zu gewaltig sein. Hatte bis jetzt den ASUS Silent Knight CU und war mehr als  zufrieden damit, doch die ham das ganze wieder aufgegeben mit den Kühlern wie es aussieht.

Gruß
Rasta


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2011)

Also, das Board hat einen Z68 Chipsatz, der hat die Möglichkeit die CPU als "onboardgrafikchip" zu nutzen, wenn man keine Grafikkarte hat. Aber wie gesagt: ich hab da ehrlich gesagt noch nichts von gehört, dass die CPU dann die Grafikkarte entlastet, weil die CPU 2D übernimmt - vieleicht verwechselst Du das mit Notebooks: da ist es nämlich so, dass die Graka nur bei 3D eingeschaltet wird - im normalen Desktopbetrieb übernimmt die onboard-Grafikkarte bzw bei den neuen Intel-CPUs eben die CPU, weil die eine Grafikeinheit integriert haben. das dient aber eher Stromspargründen, weil ein guter Grafikchip bei Notebooks auch ohne Last unnötig viel Strom braucht und die Akkulaufzeit verringert. 

Dazu ist es aber auch nötig, dass sozusagen die Ausgänge von CPU und Grafikkarte am gleichen "Anschluss" enden...


----------

